# Case traction engine



## gbritnell (Aug 4, 2007)

Here's another of my scratch built engines. This was also done for the NAMES show quite a few years ago. I have built the Cole's 1" Case engine so I have the drawings for it. I scaled it down to fit the parameters of the Sherline contest. It's built mainly from brass with mild steel bolts and nuts, the smallest being 1mm. Some of the shafts and internal pieces are stainless steel. It doesn't run as well as I would like but the internal sizes of the tubing and the ports are extremely small. To make the rear wheels I layed out the cleat pattern in AutoCad and then stepped and rotated the wheels in my rotary table and made successive cuts with a small degree cutter. I then filed all of the remaining material out to get the proper curvature to the wheel. They were probably the the hardest part on the engine. I made a miniature flycutter and ground a piece of 3/16 high speed tool bit to get the tooth form for the gears. I made fixtures up to hold the wheel rims and hubs and then fitted the spokes to them. Once everything was in place I soft soldered them together. 
gbritnell


----------



## gt2ride (Aug 4, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Alex (Aug 4, 2007)

Impressive work! What do you use for fuel?


----------



## tattoomike68 (Aug 4, 2007)

Thats amazing, a very fine job.


----------



## nkalbrr (Aug 6, 2007)

All I can say is WOW


----------



## rake60 (Aug 6, 2007)

AMAZING WORK!  :shock:


----------



## wareagle (Aug 6, 2007)

Superb Craftsmanship!  I am in awe!!


----------



## nkalbrr (Aug 7, 2007)

Just received my sep/oct issue of LS&OR and they have a 1/2 scale Case traction engine . The gentleman had it built for him and it took over 2.5 yrs to complete


----------

